# Should I be recommending this school?



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a question and it is purely based on the fact I have been recommended people go to this school (when they ask me where a good BJJ school is) over others in my area because of the name of this persons instructor and I am wondering if I am actually doing the right thing,

I do not plan on going to train BJJ (maybe if I were younger), and I have never trained BJJ, I just want to make sure I am giving the proper recommendation. I also understand not actually knowing the person in question makes it almost impossible to give a solid answer. But how good should one expect an instructor to be if he is a Black Belt instructor and was legitimately awarded this by Carlos Machado. 

And I don't think I have ever posted in this section before, please pardon the intrusion of an old CMA guy but I had a BJJ question :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jun 29, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have a question and it is purely based on the fact I have been recommended people go to this school (when they ask me where a good BJJ school is) over others in my area because of the name of this persons instructor and I am wondering if I am actually doing the right thing,
> 
> I do not plan on going to train BJJ (maybe if I were younger), and I have never trained BJJ, I just want to make sure I am giving the proper recommendation. I also understand not actually knowing the person in question makes it almost impossible to give a solid answer. But how good should one expect an instructor to be if he is a Black Belt instructor and was legitimately awarded this by Carlos Machado.
> 
> And I don't think I have ever posted in this section before, please pardon the intrusion of an old CMA guy but I had a BJJ question :asian:


 
Many schools have a listing of their ranked students.  For example...you can go to the site of Roy Harris and find the name of the guy I do BJJ with, as well, as all of Roys other associate insts.  

If I had to wager a guess, I'd say that anyone who gets a BB from any of the Machados is pretty legit.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have a question and it is purely based on the fact I have been recommended people go to this school (when they ask me where a good BJJ school is) over others in my area because of the name of this persons instructor and I am wondering if I am actually doing the right thing,
> 
> I do not plan on going to train BJJ (maybe if I were younger), and I have never trained BJJ, I just want to make sure I am giving the proper recommendation. I also understand not actually knowing the person in question makes it almost impossible to give a solid answer. But how good should one expect an instructor to be if he is a Black Belt instructor and was legitimately awarded this by Carlos Machado.
> 
> And I don't think I have ever posted in this section before, please pardon the intrusion of an old CMA guy but I had a BJJ question :asian:




I don't know Xue,

My best advice would be to tell them straight up your a CMA guy. That's what you do, thats who you are.

They should go check it out if they're interested and see what they think for themselves, thats really what I would say. Or recommend someone that knows more about that related field. 

Just due to the fact your rep is on the line, if may reflect bad on you in the end. 

Just looking out for your rep in mind.


----------



## tallgeese (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, everyone should check it out and see if it's for them.  That being said, that's a solid lineage. Probably won't go wrong there.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> I don't know Xue,
> 
> My best advice would be to tell them straight up your a CMA guy. That's what you do, thats who you are.
> 
> ...


 
rep....pfhht....not issues...don&#8217;t really care actually... I know what I train and how long I have trained it and who I have trained with and I don't teach outside of my sifu's class. Besides I hardly ever talk about MA or tell anyone I train it outside of MT and the people I train with. People find out because other people I have trained with tell them. And in the last 5 years I have been asked 3 times about BJJ and the first time I was clueless since I knew of none. 

I have talked with this guy (the Carlos Machado Black Belt) before and I found out his background from a web search later and I must say it is rather impressive and his attitude is absolutely amazing as it applies to all things MA. I have recommended him twice so far, based on lineage and on my conversation with him. I am farily certain as a martial artist he is the real deal but I was just not sure how good the BJJ lineage was since I do not train BJJ and there are other BJJ schools in my area I just have no idea who they learned from.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> rep....pfhht....not issues...dont really care actually... I know what I train and how long I have trained it and who I have trained with and I don't teach outside of my sifu's class. Besides I hardly ever talk about MA or tell anyone I train it outside of MT and the people I train with. People find out because other people I have trained with tell them. And in the last 5 years I have been asked 3 times about BJJ and the first time I was clueless since I knew of none.
> 
> I have talked with this guy (the Carlos Machado Black Belt) before and I found out his background from a web search later and I must say it is rather impressive and his attitude is absolutely amazing as it applies to all things MA. I have recommended him twice so far, based on lineage and on my conversation with him. I am farily certain as a martial artist he is the real deal but I was just not sure how good the BJJ lineage was since I do not train BJJ and there are other BJJ schools in my area I just have no idea who they learned from.



Makes sense.


----------

